# perspex/glass/acrylic? whats best?



## Tomm (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, 
after finding it an imposibility to find any decent vivariums localy in the right size i needed was a imposibility so i have started to build my own. and i have done fine so far but i have a question.

whats best to use? perspex, glass, acrylic, what? at the moment i am thinking that perspex would be best, i used to have perspex windows on my old car and i know for a fact that they are bloody solid! Would perspex keep the heat in better than glass? 

Also, lastly whhatever material you suggest, where would i be able to get it cheaply? the last lot of perspex i bought cost A LOT! 

Thanks, Tomm


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Glass is probably the cheapest option.
You can buy perspex via ebay.

eBay UK Shop - Selective Installation Materials: Ebay Listings, 5 mm Clear Perspex, Perspex Rods

eBay UK Shop - Plastic Online: 3mm ACRYLIC TUBE, ACRYLIC FURNITURE, 3mm Clear Acrylic

eBay UK Shop - FORMAFAB: MIRROR ACRYLIC 3MM, 10MM CLEAR ACRYLIC, GREEN 5MM


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

heres a good place for perspex https://www.btowstore.com/epages/Store2.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store2.Shop1349


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

i used 5mm polycarbonate.

its cheaper than perspex (although not cheap!) you can get it from barxton plastics in leeds (they will deliver) i can get contact details if you need.

i got 2 sheets,

1 - 4ft x 6ft
2 - 2ft x 6ft

it cost £80 plus VAT. give them a ring they may even have ofcuts big enough lying around so always worth asking them.

Scott


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you decide to use acrylic don't ask for Perspex (which is just a brand name), it's one of the most expensive and is better quality than you need.

Acrylic comes in two types, cast and extruded, the only real advantage of cast is that it machines better but that doesn't matter to you, extruded is perfectly adequate and much cheaper.

When you phone around getting prices just ask for their cheapest extruded acrylic.


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

where abouts do u live as i use perspex at would and can cut to really any size or shape, depending on how complictaed it is???


----------



## Lady_J (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/82624-custom-made-acrylic-tank.html

i have recently made these, am getting prices to provide flatpacks as i type 
however if you find an acrylic supplier you shoudl be able to do it urself fairly cheaply


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's a nice looking viv, well done for doing it yourself! I used to make all my own acrylic stuff, mainly display cases, but I got lazy and now I have them done professionally! 
They do a better job than I ever could for less money, with nice polished mitre joints that are almost invisible, and precision cutouts done by laser. I'd imagine they'd do a viv like that for quite a reasonable price, I'll have to get a quote some day.

What are you gluing them with BTW, Tensol?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Perspex and/or acrylic are very prone to scratching and marking and will soon look shite


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

I got a second hand viv off ebay and it ha acrylic sliding doors, they were all scratched and I had to replace them with glass.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Depends what you keep in there and how carefully you clean it. Scratches can be polished out too.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 4, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Perspex and/or acrylic are very prone to scratching and marking and will soon look shite


yes i know they smear and look horris, but i would preffer some perspex to smea/mark than glas to crack/shatter!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Tomm said:


> yes i know they smear and look horris, but i would preffer some perspex to smea/mark than glas to crack/shatter!


How on earth is that gonna happen?
:crazy:


----------

